# Australian truck/ute



## ch44do (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey guys i thought id post some pics of my ute.
You guys dont have these over in the states so i thought it would be cool to show yas.
Its a Ford Falcon Xr6 Turbo ute.
6 Speed Manual
Turbocharged 4.0 litre In line 6 cylinder
I have extensive mods done to it to produce 305 rear wheel kilowatts which is equivalent to roughly  410 HP at the rear wheels.
Mods include - 
Bigger front mount intercooler
Bigger injectors
3.5'' stainless steel exhaust system
Aftermarket performance tune. etc
I had a v8 before this and this thing leaves it for nothing. Super quick.
let me know what you guys think. 

View attachment 2013-10-26 17.52.16.jpg


----------



## Chris (Oct 30, 2013)

That is really neat, do you have any more pics?

Wish we had some of the vehicles you guys have here.


----------



## ch44do (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks yeah we are same here though. We wish we had some of your cars haha.
here are some more pics 

View attachment 20131025_103657.jpg


----------



## d.yaros (Nov 17, 2013)

I am very familiar with the ute and, for the life of me, cannot understand why they were never offered in the the U.S. market?  Seems to me they would sell well?  Probably not enough profit margin would be my guess as to why they are not made available here?


----------

